
Fly Over the 'Brainbow' - tocomment
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/32423/?p1=MstRcnt
======
Groxx
Neat. And pretty. And a _heck_ of a lot more detailed. One of the best
combinations science can produce - useful _and_ crowd pleasing!

I'll be all pie-in-the-sky and ask: how much longer until we can use this to
duplicate something in software, and see if it still runs? I'd like to upload
my consciousness before I die, kplzthx.

~~~
alexandros
Anders Sandberg has a great Google TechTalk on Whole Brain Emulation you may
find of interest here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRB6Qzx9oXs&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRB6Qzx9oXs&feature=player_embedded)

~~~
nazgulnarsil
thank you this is the best summary of hurdles we need to clear I've seen yet.

